# 3 Ring Burner- Suitable For 55 Litres?



## jyo (12/4/10)

I'm sure this has been done to death, but I couldn't find a definitive answer.

I'm getting ready to go for double batches and cube them and I have spotted a 60 plus litre cheapo stainless stock pot.

I'm currently using a 3 ring burner on a stand with a medium pressure reg which really cranks out the heat and does a single batch easily. Will it handle a double batch though? I don't really want to be waiting for an hour to bring my wort up to the boil...

Cheers fellas, John. :beer:


----------



## Tony (12/4/10)

I make 54 liters with a 67 liter boil volume. I wouldnt use a 3 ring burner nder it.

get a 20 jet rambo from auscrown

cheers


----------



## jyo (12/4/10)

Tony said:


> I make 54 liters with a 67 liter boil volume. I wouldnt use a 3 ring burner nder it.
> 
> get a 20 jet rambo from auscrown
> 
> cheers



Spewin. Cheers, Tony. Looks like I'm gonna have to save my pennies then.
This never ends, does it?!


----------



## Steve (12/4/10)

My 3 ring couldnt handle 47 litres boils. I had to get an immersion element to help it along.


----------



## jyo (12/4/10)

Steve said:


> My 3 ring couldnt handle 47 litres boils. I had to get an immersion element to help it along.



Cheers, Steve. 
I may have to wait awhile then :angry:


----------



## mje1980 (13/4/10)

My 3 ring burner handles 45 litre boils in my keggle alright. It's slow, but it works. Obviously i'd love a NASA etc, but if i had the money i'd be buying an electric element for a HLT first.


----------



## daemon (13/4/10)

I've brought 45L to the boil in my keggle as well but only just. If you're going to do it all the time then you'll certainly need to upgrade.


----------



## alowen474 (13/4/10)

I use a four ring on 60L no probs.
You need to get the burner going at the start of sparge so its hitting the boil when you finish.
I sparge for about an hour and this works well. Sometimes have to wait ten mins to get to the boil.
Has a good wide spread for the kettle to sit on too.


----------



## mje1980 (13/4/10)

Daemon said:


> I've brought 45L to the boil in my keggle as well but only just. If you're going to do it all the time then you'll *certainly need to upgrade*.




While mine is slow to start, once boiling, i can get it cranking. Once at the boil, i usually have to turn 2 of the burners off, as all 3 at once will boil over. 

Just my .02c. jyo, if you have the spare cash, get a good burner, but you don't "need" one. Really, you should try it first, and see what happens.


----------



## bum (13/4/10)

beerforal said:


> View attachment 37173


 
This looks dangerous as. Be careful, man.


----------



## matho (13/4/10)

i think alot of people are missing the point that jyo has a medium pressure reg on the three ring burner

this topic might help (post 11)

jyo, you got the burner and you obviously want to go double batches so buy the pot and give it a go with water if it takes too long save up for another burner.

cheer's matho


----------



## alowen474 (13/4/10)

bum said:


> This looks dangerous as. Be careful, man.


Just had it there for the photo, usually sits on a shelf with a paver under it.


----------



## QldKev (13/4/10)

jyo said:


> I'm sure this has been done to death, but I couldn't find a definitive answer.
> 
> I'm getting ready to go for double batches and cube them and I have spotted a 60 plus litre cheapo stainless stock pot.
> 
> ...



With the reg, I think it may be plausable. I would drill out the burner outlet holes a bit, so you can crank the reg harder without blowing out the flames. If you need too you could also look at increasing the jet sizes. 

I have a drilled out 3 ring burner, my next brew I may put the double boiler on it and see how it goes; I think it will handle it. In my case with BIAB I would be bringing 60L of water to a strike temp of 69c; I think it will take about 30mins to do it. 

But if it was me going to use it all the time I would get a Nasa, only $49, use your current reg/hose and you will beat the 3 Ring anyday. 

QldKev


----------



## cdbrown (13/4/10)

Kev - a NASA with what type of reg for a 50L boil size in a keggle? I currently only have a 3-ring with bbq reg and it takes ages for a single batch so will be definitely upgrading that as part of the new brew rig.


----------



## benno1973 (13/4/10)

I use a 3-ring burner with a med pressure reg on a 50L boil kettle. I boil around 45L, and while it takes a while to get to boiling, it keeps a rolling boil no problems. I often have to turn off the centre ring to prevent boil overs. I don't think you'd have a problem maintaining a boil, it just might be slower to get there than you'd like...


----------



## NickB (13/4/10)

I have no issues boiling 55L in my 60L pot with a three-ring burner, and a good rolling boil at that. As mentioned however, it'll take a lifetime to get there if you don't crank it up at the start of the sparge. I also leave the lid on until we're at boil. Takes a bit of watching but makes all the time difference.

Cheers


----------



## cdbrown (13/4/10)

What typ of reg Nick? 

MP fully adjustable reg? I guess which ever way I go I need to upgrade the reg so might as well do that and try it out with the 3-ring. Then if it doesn't cut it I can upgrade the burner later.

If I get two then that will help bring the mash water up to temp quicker as well as helping the kettle boil quicker. Anybody know the cheapest shop to get it from?


----------



## NickB (13/4/10)

You know what, I just use the old standard BBQ reg, low pressure I believe. Have toyed with the idea of a med. pressure reg but have never really got there due to only doing the occasional double batch. Now that I'm doing them more regularly however, I may look at the upgrade.

Should mention however that I use a 60l Aluminium pot though. May make a difference over stainless. Best bet is to give it a go and see how it performs!

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (13/4/10)

cdbrown said:


> Kev - a NASA with what type of reg for a 50L boil size in a keggle? I currently only have a 3-ring with bbq reg and it takes ages for a single batch so will be definitely upgrading that as part of the new brew rig.



As the other guys have said go the Med pressure adjustable reg. I use the one from auscrown. 
Here a pic of mine running the 3 ring.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=555671 
It takes 15mins to get 29L of water to 69c; so I think that is a good time.

Thunus is runing a med pressure adj reg into a Nasa for 60L, no problems. I think they would be good for up to 100L.


QldKev


----------



## Steve (13/4/10)

QldKev said:


> But if it was me going to use it all the time I would get a Nasa, only $49, use your current reg/hose and you will beat the 3 Ring anyday.
> 
> QldKev




Nasas are only $49  . Really? Where from? Rays outdoors have 4 ringers for $100....as I was also thinking of upgrading and getting rid of my over the side immersion heater.


----------



## QldKev (13/4/10)

Steve said:


> Nasas are only $49  . Really? Where from? Rays outdoors have 4 ringers for $100....as I was also thinking of upgrading and getting rid of my over the side immersion heater.



http://www.beerbelly.com.au/burners.html

QldKev


----------



## Steve (13/4/10)

QldKev said:


> http://www.beerbelly.com.au/burners.html
> 
> QldKev




well, theres food for thought. Cheers Kev
Steve


----------



## cdbrown (13/4/10)

Ok MP Adjustable reg is now on the list of things to buy.

15mins is a good time I reckon. If I find it taking a bit too long I'll get an over the side immersion element for more heat (or set to a timer so it's heating in the morning!)

Then as you say I would get the boiler going with the first runnings so by the time I add the 2nd the temps should be up fairly high.

Edit - pity the nasa's are out of stock....


----------



## benno1973 (13/4/10)

cdbrown said:


> If I get two then that will help bring the mash water up to temp quicker as well as helping the kettle boil quicker. Anybody know the cheapest shop to get it from?



I got mine from Gryphon Brewing, although he's closed at the moment (on vacation till the end of the month I think). Only a suburb or 2 over from you (Basso), and you can collect from his house if you orghanise in advance.


----------



## dent (13/4/10)

Just drill out the jets! Take apart the second or third ring tap, you'll see a threaded brass part with a tiny hole - drill it out to 1 to 1.5mm. You'll probably have to adjust the air mix to suit. On mine I have the taps open only about half way most of the time. 

Use the normal low pressure BBQ reg, saves on expensive gas anyhow.

I run an 80L stainless kettle with this setup, as you've seen. It also helps to wrap something around the whole lot, I think my gas usage went down 30% by just wrapping one sheet of alfoil around the bottom of the kettle, helps direct the heat up the sides.


----------



## boingk (13/4/10)

I've used a 3-ring burner with a BBW regulator in the past, boiled 32 litres fine. Slowish, but fine.

Big recommendation for the heat direction idea. For example, I used a large (LARGE!) moving box to surround the entire setup and help stop drafts.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## cdbrown (13/4/10)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I got mine from Gryphon Brewing, although he's closed at the moment (on vacation till the end of the month I think). Only a suburb or 2 over from you (Basso), and you can collect from his house if you orghanise in advance.



I've got quite a bit from Nev in the past. As he's away I can't take a look at the online shop. Didn't remember him having any regulators when the shop was open. Also, when I got my burner gear originally he was pointing me to camping and outdoor leisure places.

dent - shouldn't the same amount of gas be used at the end, just that the MP will use more gas quickly and get the boil going quicker as well? 
So you wrapped the keg sides with alfoil - did you put a shroud around the burner as well to prevent heat escaping outwards?

Cheers
-cdbrown


----------



## QldKev (13/4/10)

cdbrown said:


> I've got quite a bit from Nev in the past. As he's away I can't take a look at the online shop. Didn't remember him having any regulators when the shop was open. Also, when I got my burner gear originally he was pointing me to camping and outdoor leisure places.
> 
> dent - shouldn't the same amount of gas be used at the end, just that the MP will use more gas quickly and get the boil going quicker as well?
> So you wrapped the keg sides with alfoil - did you put a shroud around the burner as well to prevent heat escaping outwards?
> ...



Gryphon does seem to have a med pressure adj reg and s/s braided supply hose listed; but no burners.

QldKev


----------



## cdbrown (13/4/10)

Do you have the link past his front page? All it says that they are "closed for vaction".


----------



## QldKev (13/4/10)

cdbrown said:


> Do you have the link past his front page? All it says that they are "closed for vaction".



shh! http://www.gryphonbrewing.com.au/store/ind...01491be8ec0acd0


----------



## dent (13/4/10)

cdbrown said:


> dent - shouldn't the same amount of gas be used at the end, just that the MP will use more gas quickly and get the boil going quicker as well?
> So you wrapped the keg sides with alfoil - did you put a shroud around the burner as well to prevent heat escaping outwards?
> 
> Cheers
> -cdbrown



Possibly, but from what I hear from people here they don't get a great many brews out of one 9kg tank with the rambo burners or whatever - but I guess also with the big power there is the temptation to crank it up and get that massive boil going. 

The alfoil goes around the whole lot - the diameter of my burner is helpfully similar to that of my kettle, so the foil goes from the table surface, upward. One day I will replace it with something that doesn't slowly burn through in patches, but for the time being it is great.

I tried once, in a foolish effort to save gas, to insulate the kettle with some fibreglass based insulation - this was retarded because a large amount of heat comes _in_ on the sides, not out. Obviously an electric solution would have the opposite effect.

I am tempted to put into service the automotive LPG cylinder that has been lying around - would be pretty awesome to fill it at the servo for half price or so. Bit awkward to move it around though.


----------



## jyo (13/4/10)

Thanks for the feedback, fellas. Great to get some different perspectives.

@ Dent- I forgot that you are using a 3 ring. I'll try drilling out the jets and see how that goes.
I guess I'll just follow Mathos advice and try a 'dry' run with the pot. If it's a no go, then upgrade is on the cards.

Cheers, John. :beer:


----------



## cdbrown (13/4/10)

Let us know how it goes John.

Btw - where in Perth are you?


----------



## jyo (13/4/10)

cdbrown said:


> Let us know how it goes John.
> 
> Btw - where in Perth are you?




Will do. Good old Armadale here, end of the line mate!


----------



## Doogiechap (13/4/10)

CD Roy at TWOC has some 'cheap' adjustable Regs. I think they were going for $35. I was chasing a second one but they looked a bit too 'cheap' to me h34r: 
I'm a tightar$e at heart but it just looked a it too flimsy.
Cheers
Doug
PS My 4 ring burner (with adjustable HP reg) rarely has the 4th ring running on my 90 liter pot doing typically 50lt boils but no probs with the recent 75l boil. No issue getting things to the boil either. Probably the only downside is the bulk of the overall length but no performance issues


----------



## jyo (13/4/10)

Doogiechap said:


> CD Roy at TWOC has some 'cheap' adjustable Regs. I think they were going for $35. I was chasing a second one but they looked a bit too 'cheap' to me h34r:
> I'm a tightar$e at heart but it just looked a it too flimsy.
> Cheers
> Doug
> PS My 4 ring burner (with adjustable HP reg) rarely has the 4th ring running on my 90 liter pot doing typically 50lt boils but no probs with the recent 75l boil. No issue getting things to the boil either. Probably the only downside is the bulk of the overall length but no performance issues




I know the ones you mean, Doug.
I took my first reg (the ones you mention) to try to get some line to fit it (as they are a spigotted end, not threaded, so require clamping), and the bloke at the gas shop told me it was illegal- meaning that insurance would not cover any burnt humans or houses- so i opted for this one from Nev: 





Positive to hear about the large boil with only 3 rings going.

Cheers, John.


----------



## gwozniak (13/4/10)

How about insulating the kettle? That should help. Anybody out there put any insulation around the kettle? That's what i'm planning to do


----------



## QldKev (14/4/10)

Doogiechap said:


> CD Roy at TWOC has some 'cheap' adjustable Regs. I think they were going for $35. I was chasing a second one but they looked a bit too 'cheap' to me h34r:
> I'm a tightar$e at heart but it just looked a it too flimsy.
> Cheers
> Doug
> PS My 4 ring burner (with adjustable HP reg) rarely has the 4th ring running on my 90 liter pot doing typically 50lt boils but no probs with the recent 75l boil. No issue getting things to the boil either. Probably the only downside is the bulk of the overall length but no performance issues




$35 sounds about right; my med pressure adj reg from auscrown was $26.50 + GST

QldKev


----------



## Steve (14/4/10)

rightyo, you've got me thinking about my 47 litre boils and my 3 ringer. If I dont use my over the side immersion element it is a very very gentle boil, and I mean like simmering soup. No vigorous boiling bubbles whatsover. It hardly breaks the surface. What kind of regulator is on my burner that it came with when I bought it?:




Apparently the guy said he drilled out the holes on the burner too. Oh and that is not my toe, its my sons.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## jyo (14/4/10)

Steve said:


> rightyo, you've got me thinking about my 47 litre boils and my 3 ringer. If I dont use my over the side immersion element it is a very very gentle boil, and I mean like simmering soup. No vigorous boiling bubbles whatsover. It hardly breaks the surface. What kind of regulator is on my burner that it came with when I bought it?:
> 
> View attachment 37231
> 
> ...




Steve, I just checked the reg that came with my burner, and as you can see, pretty much the same specs as yours. 
I didn't even try to boil my single batches with it, as the flame that it gave off seemed less than adequate. I can't believe you get a boil happening from it! 



If you can get a gentle boil on 47 litres without the medium press adj reg, I imagine you would piss it in with one. 

Cheers, John.


----------



## Steve (14/4/10)

jyo said:


> Steve, I just checked the reg that came with my burner, and as you can see, pretty much the same specs as yours.
> I didn't even try to boil my single batches with it, as the flame that it gave off seemed less than adequate. I can't believe you get a boil happening from it!
> View attachment 37232
> 
> ...



so ours are just standard regs? could've sworn the fella I bought it off said it was a medium?


----------



## jyo (14/4/10)

Steve said:


> so ours are just standard regs? could've sworn the fella I bought it off said it was a medium?




I think so mate. Get the med adj reg, and you will be blown away by the difference. :icon_cheers: 
I imagine that because your jets have already been drilled, that you will get an awesome flame.


----------



## Steve (14/4/10)

jyo said:


> I think so mate. Get the med adj reg, and you will be blown away by the difference. :icon_cheers:
> I imagine that because your jets have already been drilled, that you will get an awesome flame.



cool, thanks :beer:


----------



## QldKev (14/4/10)

Steve said:


> so ours are just standard regs? could've sworn the fella I bought it off said it was a medium?




2.75/2.8 kPa are Low Pressure Regs. 

The medium adjustable reg most people use are 0 to 207 kPa.

edit: just noticed your reg is a 3.5kg/hr. Most normaly BBQ regs are 2.0kg/hr max flow. 
Since the 3 ring is deemed a 31 MJ/h at 2.8kPa; and LPG has about 50MJ/kg energy per kg, the higher flow reg offers real benefit.

you will noticed a huge increase with a med pressure reg.


QldKev


----------



## mje1980 (14/4/10)

So, if you have a 3 ring, and you change from a standard BBQ reg, to a medium pressure reg, it should throw more heat?? Sorry for the dumb arse question!


----------



## Peteoz77 (14/4/10)

My $80 4 ring puts out 59 of whatever they meausre them with.

A 32 jet Mongolian puts out 200 of the same...

I am getting the mongolian and maybe selling my 4 ring to Steve?


----------



## OLDS2006 (14/4/10)

[/quote]
Try Auscrown direct for the mongolian, great prices.


----------



## Tony (14/4/10)

Aaaaaaaaand we are back to the Rambo 

I priced the Rambos from auscrown a while back.... the 10 jet cost me about $25, and i think a 20 jet was about $35 or $40. Could have changed but i doubt much.

You need ahout $15 worth of parts to plumb it up.

cheers

Edit: Pete....... you could run a comercial brewery with the 32 jet burner. I recon it would use a bottle of gas an hour ....... 20 jets will boil a 50 liter batch easy. My 23 jet is too big for the 65 liter boils i put over it


----------



## QldKev (14/4/10)

mje1980 said:


> So, if you have a 3 ring, and you change from a standard BBQ reg, to a medium pressure reg, it should throw more heat?? Sorry for the dumb arse question!



YES; it will throw a lot more heat.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (14/4/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> My $80 4 ring puts out 59 of whatever they measure them with.
> 
> A 32 jet Mongolian puts out 200 of the same...
> 
> I am getting the mongolian and maybe selling my 4 ring to Steve?



I have a 20jet Mongolian, I wasn't impressed with the heat so I have put a med pressure adj reg on it; and Thunus's Nasa still beats it...

I would go the Nasa

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (14/4/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> My $80 4 ring puts out 59 of whatever they meausre them with.
> 
> A 32 jet Mongolian puts out 200 of the same...
> 
> I am getting the mongolian and maybe selling my 4 ring to Steve?



4 ring = 59 Mj/hr
http://www.auscrown.com/ringburner.php

32 jet Mongolian = 131 Mj/hr
http://www.auscrown.com/commjetbrn.php

LPG has about 50MJ/kg energy per kg, so just over 2.5kg per hour. But I don;t think with most boil sizes you would hold these on full blast for an entire hour.


Hope this helps


----------



## mje1980 (15/4/10)

Thanks kev!!


----------



## Steve (15/4/10)

Thanks for the info Kev. Now ive heard the nasas come with a bit of noise. How much noise? Can you hold a conversation? Wake the neighbours up on a sunday morning at 7.00am type of noise? Peteoz77 how much for your 4 ringer?


----------



## QldKev (15/4/10)

mje1980 said:


> Thanks kev!!



I should have also mentioned with the 3 ring and med pressure reg; I would drill your outlets to 3mm.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (15/4/10)

Steve said:


> Thanks for the info Kev. Now ive heard the nasas come with a bit of noise. How much noise? Can you hold a conversation? Wake the neighbours up on a sunday morning at 7.00am type of noise? Peteoz77 how much for your 4 ringer?



With the Nasa you can still talk, just a bit louder. For the 7am brewing; depending on where you brew, in the carport with a roller door down would be ok, I brew on the back patio and wouldn't fire up the burner before 9am. 

QldKev


----------



## Steve (15/4/10)

QldKev said:


> I brew on the back patio and wouldn't fire up the burner before 9am.



bugger, so do I and im a 6.00am brewer.

Do Bunnings sell medium pessure regulators?


----------



## alowen474 (15/4/10)

Steve said:


> bugger, so do I and im a 6.00am brewer.
> 
> Do Bunnings sell medium pessure regulators?


Try Beerbelly.
I have the 32 jet mongolian with the adjustable reg. HUGE
If you dont want to boil 100L plus though, dont get one. You can't turn it down enough and you get heaps of soot.
The small mongo's would be good, quieter than the NASA.


----------



## QldKev (15/4/10)

Steve said:


> bugger, so do I and im a 6.00am brewer.
> 
> Do Bunnings sell medium pessure regulators?




Nope, I got mine from auscrown.com.au otherwise as beerforal mentioned beerbelly.




beerforal said:


> Try Beerbelly.
> I have the 32 jet mongolian with the adjustable reg. HUGE
> If you dont want to boil 100L plus though, dont get one. You can't turn it down enough and you get heaps of soot.
> The small mongo's would be good, quieter than the NASA.



At home I run the 20jet Mongolian with med adj reg; and I think Thunus and Gregs who I've had my brew rig at their places next to their Nasas would agree, my mongolian is just as loud as the Nasa with the air vent closed. As you mentioned the Mong does soot up on low burner; I find it not too bad on a 50L batch as it takes more heat to keep it a rolling boil; not a problem at all if your running a Nasa.

Having brewed with the Nasa on the for-mentioned systems, if I was shopping for a burner I would go the Nasa.

The 4-ring with med pres reg would be quite enough to brew at 7am, but don't expect the same heat of the Nasa.

Please beerforal, don't take this as me undermining your comments, I'm just trying to offer my experience as well. 

QldKev


----------



## alowen474 (15/4/10)

No offence taken.
I haven't used the NASA, but have read many good reviews.
I have the mongo run with a med pressure reg.
At full noise the Mongo can make a bit of a racket too!!


----------



## boybrewer (15/4/10)

I had a mongolian burner it is just a large ring with a chimney on it. Got the water up to strike temp quickly enough.Now I use over the side immersion heaters which sit right down into the bottom of the kettle and they do get the boil up just as quick they are 2400 W each and I don't have to worry about the cost of gas let alone running out in the middle of a boil . Oh and less evaporation too .


----------



## Weizguy (15/4/10)

Steve said:


> bugger, so do I and im a 6.00am brewer.
> 
> Do Bunnings sell medium pessure regulators?


Steve, everyone seems to be overlooking the Italian (or otherwise) spiral burners. (Edit: fairly quiet too)

I bought an imported (Chinese, IIRC) copy of one of these for about $40 a couple of years back from my lhbs, along with an adjustable HP reg (CIG).

I boiled-over 45 litres of wort in my 80 litre keggle, on relatively low pressure. Say about 80-100 kPa, as my reg displays up to 600 kPa, but is rated to 450.

You might wanna contact MHB before you buy something more expensive. He will not try and talk you into buying something you don't need, and is always good for advice, in my experience.

my two cents.
Les out

P.S. Back to the original topic, the 3-ring could do the job OK with the right reg, but not the best option.


----------



## redlegger (15/4/10)

HI guys, oK, im sitting in front of my keggle now, trying to boil 32 odd litres of water (practice for my 1st brew on sunday). Its been going for about 30 minutes, i have a 3 ring burner and the reg is a 2.5KG p/H, 50 - 150 mbar. a couple of questions. (temp is about 70 degrees currently )

1. There is some slight yellow flame coming out from the sides of the keggle, should i change the settings to eliminate all the yellow and just have blue flame? If so, should i play with the reg, or just the burner adjustments? (the reg has 11 different settings)
2. I reckon at this rate its going to take about half an hour to start a rolling boil, is that too long a time to get it to the boil from the mash temp, when doing BIAB?
3. Have i asked this is in the wrong place?

Cheers guys

Andy


----------



## jyo (15/4/10)

redlegger9 said:


> HI guys, oK, im sitting in front of my keggle now, trying to boil 32 odd litres of water (practice for my 1st brew on sunday). Its been going for about 30 minutes, i have a 3 ring burner and the reg is a 2.5KG p/H, 50 - 150 mbar. a couple of questions. (temp is about 70 degrees currently )
> 
> 1. There is some slight yellow flame coming out from the sides of the keggle, should i change the settings to eliminate all the yellow and just have blue flame? If so, should i play with the reg, or just the burner adjustments? (the reg has 11 different settings)
> 2. I reckon at this rate its going to take about half an hour to start a rolling boil, is that too long a time to get it to the boil from the mash temp, when doing BIAB?
> ...




Hey Andy.
Do you have a decent space between the burner and your keggle? From what I've been told, I think you should aim for about 75-100mm. Just wondering if the yellow flames are due to lack of distance or problems with your gas-air mix? You should be aiming for a nice blue/yellow flame with no sooting to speak of. I find I have to have a bit of a fiddle (sounds dodgey) with both my reg and the air mixture to get it right.

I am no expert, so others may chime in and offer advice :icon_cheers: 

Cheers, John.


----------



## Weizguy (15/4/10)

redlegger9 said:


> HI guys, oK, im sitting in front of my keggle now, trying to boil 32 odd litres of water (practice for my 1st brew on sunday). Its been going for about 30 minutes, i have a 3 ring burner and the reg is a 2.5KG p/H, 50 - 150 mbar. a couple of questions. (temp is about 70 degrees currently )
> 
> 1. There is some slight yellow flame coming out from the sides of the keggle, should i change the settings to eliminate all the yellow and just have blue flame? If so, should i play with the reg, or just the burner adjustments? (the reg has 11 different settings)
> 2. I reckon at this rate its going to take about half an hour to start a rolling boil, is that too long a time to get it to the boil from the mash temp, when doing BIAB?
> ...


Prob the wrong place for a fast response.
I would suggest you open the regulator to the max setting and then try and tweak the burner.

Blue flame is hotter than yellow.

As long as you get to the boil, it's a happy result. Learn from your experiences, when you taste the final beer and see if you can detect any issues in the resultant flavour or body. Should be OK.


----------



## QldKev (15/4/10)

redlegger9 said:


> HI guys, oK, im sitting in front of my keggle now, trying to boil 32 odd litres of water (practice for my 1st brew on sunday). Its been going for about 30 minutes, i have a 3 ring burner and the reg is a 2.5KG p/H, 50 - 150 mbar. a couple of questions. (temp is about 70 degrees currently )
> 
> 1. There is some slight yellow flame coming out from the sides of the keggle, should i change the settings to eliminate all the yellow and just have blue flame? If so, should i play with the reg, or just the burner adjustments? (the reg has 11 different settings)
> 2. I reckon at this rate its going to take about half an hour to start a rolling boil, is that too long a time to get it to the boil from the mash temp, when doing BIAB?
> ...




Start your own thread/topic and we will answer, normally we use kPa so you have 5 to 15 kPa reg.

Post the details and we will try and help

QldKev


----------



## redlegger (16/4/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Prob the wrong place for a fast response.
> I would suggest you open the regulator to the max setting and then try and tweak the burner.
> 
> Blue flame is hotter than yellow.
> ...




Cheers Les and John, the keggle is only about 50mm from the burner so distance is no drama, it got to the boil in about 50 minutes from ambient temp, and only 15-20 minutes from 70Degrees so i dont think its going to cause too many drama's.
Will let you know how i go.

Apologies for putting this in the wrong section!

Andy


----------



## dent (16/4/10)

Yellow flame is due to running too rich, open up the air vents somewhat.

Generally burners designed for higher pressures will have smaller jets, thereby increasing the velocity of the gas coming out, thereby increasing the amount of air sucked in along with it, to keep the mix correct.

I notice on the beerbelly site for their pre-made brewing rigs they claim 4-5 brews per 9kg bottle per 50L batch with their (non-specified) higher pressure burners. Seems a bit on the low side to me, but as has been said, I'm sure you do get more heat output.


----------



## batemanbrewer (1/7/10)

Reviving a dead topic  

Can anyone who has one of the medium pressure regulators (fully adjustable) tell me the max flow rate in kg/hr? 
Preferably someone who's got the same model as the one beerbelly sells.


Cheers :icon_cheers: 
Mitch


----------



## Yob (12/9/11)

Necro +1

can these from Craft Brewer - Med Pressure LP Gas be used to fit to the 3 Ring Burners? If not where should I be looking?

Yob


----------



## benno1973 (12/9/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Necro +1
> 
> can these from Craft Brewer - Med Pressure LP Gas be used to fit to the 3 Ring Burners? If not where should I be looking?
> 
> Yob



Yep, that's what I use, works a treat...


----------

